# Ulcer Gard - equine america ?



## mandysk (10 November 2013)

Hi there interested in people's views on the above, can you let me know your horses symptoms and what you thought after using, did it make any difference ?  How much did you feed ?
I'm told a lot of thoroughbred / race horse owners use it true or not ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nari (10 November 2013)

I've found it helps my ulcer prone lad & if he's going through a bad spell then I can syringe the liquid version down & he'll look more comfortable within 30-40 minutes. It's not as effective as GastroGuard, but it's still very useful & a fraction of the price! 

For maintenance I give 15ml twice a day, but this last week I've been syringing 30-40ml a time down him as needed (he's been having big problems with ulcers that flared up following a reaction to a drug) & there have been times when he's gone from laying flat out on the floor groaning before a syringe to being up & eating an hour later. I really rate it, but if you think your horse has ulcers then I'd still suggest that you start of by getting a vet out for a definite diagnosis & a course of GastroGuard.


----------



## mandysk (10 November 2013)

thanks nari, question for you,  does your boy get worse when the weather turns colder ?


----------



## Nari (12 November 2013)

No, but then his routine is the same all year round. I can quite believe that if a horse's suddenly spends a lot more time in in cold weather then it may make him worse.


----------



## fusspot (12 November 2013)

I have been feeding the Pellets and am about to change onto the Liquid as pellets getting hard to get and cost a lot more.Had no problems with his ulcers since being on them even with going down with Lami and being diagnosed as Insulin Resistant.Apparently after speaking to Equine America yesterday to see if he would be ok and asking if any major difference between the pellets and liquid they said that as he had been on the pellets for a year-they are ever so slightly stronger -should be absolutely fine to go onto the liquid on the maintenance level straight away.


----------



## mandysk (14 November 2013)

hi both,  thanks for reply,  has been diagnosed with ulcers so gastrogard then on the equine america liquid, fingers crossed


----------



## fusspot (14 November 2013)

That's the route I took but he went on the pellets first-a year later he seems good.


----------



## fuzzle (14 November 2013)

Hi hun, my horse this year got ulcers!!!  she was in bad way colicing biteing in mega pain!!!  i did hours research was at my witts end and was honestly thinking of having her PTS because the gastroguard antespin and antibiotics did not work for her!!  it was a kind lady from this forum told me to try gastro plus from equine science my horse and myself owe her big time!!!!! gastroplus worked after 1 week the colicing stopped after 3 weeks i had my amazing horse back!!!  so loving easy to deal with but most of all pain free!!!!  after the 1 months course i give her the maintance from equine science, we are now 6 months down the line and she is amazing!!! she even won 3 championships last week, before gastroplus i had tried everything and got no where, i really hope your horse is ok and please look into this product!!!  my vets are amazed by this and are looking and dealing now with this product, i do know 2 other horses which have tried this very recently and both have had the same result has me!!!  its new in this countrie so not many know about this product!!!  thankyou to the kind lady whom told me about this otherwise I would not have a horse nowxx


----------



## Tnavas (15 November 2013)

mandysk said:



			Hi there interested in people's views on the above, can you let me know your horses symptoms and what you thought after using, did it make any difference ?  How much did you feed ?
I'm told a lot of thoroughbred / race horse owners use it true or not ??

Thanks in advance 

Click to expand...

I've not used the above but have recently been advised to feed a double handful of fibrous food 30 mins before work as it stops the stomach acid from splashing around


----------

